
Ask HN: How does a developer find a digital artist? - chiefofgxbxl
I am a CS student currently working full time and I develop some side projects for my entertainment. One area that could really use attention is graphics design &#x2F; art. For example, I am looking to slap together a wireframe of a project to make a proposal, but it looks quite bare, so I&#x27;d really like to get some mock-up art or basic logo design done.<p>As I&#x27;m not a digital artist, nor do I have the time to try some basic art myself, how would you recommend finding someone to offer concept art, keeping in mind these constraints:<p>- This is not a full-time paid position, just a side-project<p>- I am a college student with not much money to spare<p>My first thought was to use sites where one posts a request for art and provides a budget, and artists across the internet can &quot;bid&quot; on the project by submitting samples. However, these can get quite pricey (see constraint above). What would be a great scenario is having fellow students contribute art for the sake of putting it on a portfolio, and, in the case of larger side-projects, I could offer % stake in the project, granted that the payout would likely be minimal to none. Any recommendations?
======
jlg23
> What would be a great scenario is having fellow students contribute art for
> the sake of putting it on a portfolio, and, in the case of larger side-
> projects, I could offer % stake in the project [...]

Ask yourself whether you'd want to/be able to work on these conditions. A
portfolio does not pay for your food today, neither does a stake in a project.

What worked for me: Get some money to pay immediately (say $500) for a very
limited graphics job. YOU put in the time to define precisely what you need;
you PAY the artist for that. Figure out whether there is something you could
do for the artist instead of a proper payment (e.g.: hosting his/her website
for 5 years, including domain costs; scripting his contact form etc). And it
really helps to have the artist nearby - if you meet in person you will save
both of you a lot of time when it comes to fleshing out the details.

------
jeffmould
Try asking around at your school. Talk to your professors and see if they can
put you in touch with graphic artist professors. Talk to other CS students and
see if they know anyone. Many students may want something for their own
portfolio so it is a win-win for both of you.

------
galfarragem
Try dribbble.com, lots of talent there.

